# Be carful



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Got this from a turning club member. 
Another accident, can’t be too careful.

http://www.woodcentral.com/woodworking/forum/turning.pl/page/1/md/read/id/470620/sbj/accident/

click on accident *pic*


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Just when you think you've covered all the bases, another one is for the books. Sorry to hear about the incident, and glad it wasn't worse.

Just another word about kickback. Many of the discussions and videos show a small piece flying across the shop. A 3hp Unisaw kicked a full 4x8 sheet of ¾" plywood back into the abdomen of a 6', 200lb operator, and took him off his feet backwards. He landed on almost a full unit of plywood on the floor about 10ft from the saw.


















.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ya know, I'm not scared of any on my tools....I respect the danger they present and I've been ok....but for some reason the lathe stories make me think turnings not for me.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmm, looks like the gear did it's job. I've had several blow-ups, most of'em kind of expected because I do turn some less than perfect blanks---but as the saying goes " my eyes are open..." and I try not to take position in the line of fire, plus don't do much high speed stuff.
Wouldn't let that keep me/you from turning-- Ryan.

Dave H


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I was turning a Russian olive bowl and a small piece of bark flew off denting my "bionic" face shield and the top of the of the shield. The noise was louder than a rock hitting your car windshield.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

I once threw a valve out my my lathe back when I was a machinist. The valve was an oilfield blowout preventer that weighed about 1,500lbs and it landed about 12 feet from when it launched. Left a really nice divot in the concrete floor and ruined my perfectly good boxers I was wearing....The bright side was the the owner finally broke open his wallet to fix the machine I had been complaining about for over a year.


----------

